# Can we get a 'master meets' thread?



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Some interest has been expressed about having a single stickied thread in the Meets section which lists all the upcoming meets:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=330863

If I created such a thread and agreed to maintain it, would it be possible to get it stickied?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Sure, keep the title generic so you can edit the thread as needed without needing us and pm me when it's ready to be stuck.


----------

